# spouse visa???



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

HI

I was wondering if someone can please help me.* I have just accepted a job as teacher with PNU, through a recruitment agency 'teach away'. From the first day of contact with them (back in Feb) it was made very clear that I will be travelling with my husband, they said that he would be my dependant and they even took his passport copy and in my contract it says that my spouse and I get return flights home and are entitled to housing allowance rather then sharing accommodation.Right up to when I signed my contract (last week) it was still the understanding that my husband will be with me but now when I'm applying for my visa I've be told that not only can I not sponsor my husband as dependant but the ministry of labour do not issue family visas for teachers (unless they have Masters), even when they arrive in Saudi.* 
Meaning that i cant have my husband at all with me.* 
*That's crazy!!!!!* I've been told that this has just be implemented.

I would really appreciate some advice and hear from people who are or were in the same boat as me, surely, i'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Not heard of that myself.


I do know you have to be earning a minimum wage to sponsor your husband.


----------



## Gradgirl13 (May 15, 2013)

kriz said:


> HI
> 
> I was wondering if someone can please help me.* I have just accepted a job as teacher with PNU, through a recruitment agency 'teach away'. From the first day of contact with them (back in Feb) it was made very clear that I will be travelling with my husband, they said that he would be my dependant and they even took his passport copy and in my contract it says that my spouse and I get return flights home and are entitled to housing allowance rather then sharing accommodation.Right up to when I signed my contract (last week) it was still the understanding that my husband will be with me but now when I'm applying for my visa I've be told that not only can I not sponsor my husband as dependant but the ministry of labour do not issue family visas for teachers (unless they have Masters), even when they arrive in Saudi.*
> Meaning that i cant have my husband at all with me.*
> ...


That sounds strange to me. I think as long as your sponsor invites your husband ( his details would have to be on your visa letter they send you) you should be able to get the correct visa for him to accompany you. I've read on other forums that a family visa takes approx 3 months - you have to wait to get your iqama sorted first. I've always understood that women can't sponsor their husbands but it doesn't mean that they can't accompany you, which I believe is more favourably that a woman has a chaperone. My employer said I'd be responsible for my husband iqama costs and quoted 3.000 SAR but He's only accompanying me there initially then returning after a couple of weeks.

Good luck 
Gradgirl


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

Gradgirl13 said:


> That sounds strange to me. I think as long as your sponsor invites your husband ( his details would have to be on your visa letter they send you) you should be able to get the correct visa for him to accompany you. I've read on other forums that a family visa takes approx 3 months - you have to wait to get your iqama sorted first. I've always understood that women can't sponsor their husbands but it doesn't mean that they can't accompany you, which I believe is more favourably that a woman has a chaperone. My employer said I'd be responsible for my husband iqama costs and quoted 3.000 SAR but He's only accompanying me there initially then returning after a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck
> Gradgirl


My employer has agreed to add my husbands name on the visa letter as my mahram


----------



## chris_ann91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am glad I found this posting. My husband works in KSA . I will have to bring this topic up to him, but he might already have known. Any idea how long that part will take? I mean the adding onto visa until actual arrival?


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

chris_ann91 said:


> I am glad I found this posting. My husband works in KSA . I will have to bring this topic up to him, but he might already have known. Any idea how long that part will take? I mean the adding onto visa until actual arrival?


My employers have added my husbands name as my Mahram on my visa letter and we are both now in the process of applying for our visas. Which I've been told could take up to 4 weeks!

Im not to sure how it will work in your situation as your husband is already there and he's sponsoring you whereas I'm sponsoring my husband. 

I think once he gets his iqama there shouldn't be a problem in you going over to join him.

All the best


----------



## tasmuz (Nov 22, 2013)

kriz said:


> My employers have added my husbands name as my Mahram on my visa letter and we are both now in the process of applying for our visas. Which I've been told could take up to 4 weeks!
> 
> Im not to sure how it will work in your situation as your husband is already there and he's sponsoring you whereas I'm sponsoring my husband.
> 
> ...


Hi tas here I am


----------



## tasmuz (Nov 22, 2013)

tasmuz said:


> Hi tas here I am


I am from india in riyadh and looking for a job in pnu any one who works over there plz guide me on how to apply for an assistant lecturer's position and what are the requirements to apply ad I did my bsc with microbiology (regular student), pursuing msc with distance and was an assistant lecturer in the same college for 1 year.so do you think I am eligible for applying for the job. Plz answer my question


----------

